# Installing Gentoo on a laptop that needs yenta_socket

## RoadRunner

Hi,

I was having this terrible problem. I needed to install Gentoo on a Laptop that would fail to start a pcmcia NIC with the module i82365. Only yenta_socket would do it. Unfortunately, I was unable to put it to work with any gentoo livecd up to date, even 1.4_rc2. There was a ISO image here with this module, but the owner didn't had it anymore. So I decided to try installing gentoo with the Red Hat CD. Here's what I did:

1 - Boot with the Red Hat 8 CD, this CD detects at boot the card and loads the correct modules. Press ALT+F2 to go to the text console.

2 - Set up the network. This cd doesn't have dhcpcd, so I used ifconfig manually to enable networking.  Also, edit the /etc/resolv.conf (new file) so it have the correct nameservers. 

3 - Partition the HD, just like the regular guide

4 - Mount the partitions, like the regular guide

5 - Get the stage1 tarball using FTP only. thie red hat CD doesn't have any text browser neither wget. 

6 - Uncompress the tarball. That's the tricky part. Red Hat CD doesn't have bunzip and the tar version doesn't support -j. So I had to transfer the file using ftp to another local machine, log there and bunzip the file. Now, just get the regular tar stage from that machine to the laptop and untar it.

7 - Follow the install guide. After that it's just a normal install.

That's how I managed to install it (actually, i'm still installing, but I don't expect problems after the chroot)

Questions, comments, post here

----------

## alondran

How do I connect my laptop to a printer that is hooked up to a desk top computer?

I have a linksys router connected to a desktop computer through an ethernet cable and my laptop connects to the router wirelessly. I am trying to figure out how to set it up so I can use the printer that is connected to the desktop through my laptop. I know you need to set up a network on the desktop and connect to it through the laptop, but I can't figure it out. I have an emachines computer and a Toshiba vista laptop.

____________

market samurai ~ marketsamurai ~ marketsamurai.comLast edited by alondran on Sat Jul 04, 2009 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

@RoadRunner,

If it doesn't work out try rescuecd.

@alondran,

You should first search the forums.

And if you cannot find a solution start a new topic.

Gerard.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, try the latest SystemRescueCD, and I'm sure that it will work.

----------

